# video of richard strauss conducting



## denico

Hello everyone,

i saw a video of richard strauss conducting some years ago. I tried to find information on the internet where I could watch the video again (i did not find it on youtube for example).

Can someone tell me if i can buy the video or where i can watch it on the internet ?

I also heard sometime ago that there are voice recordings of Tchaikovsky. Does anyone know anything about this ? i can not find any information on the internet

Thanks and
Kind regards

R.Denessen


----------



## Mr Salek

I'd like to add that if anyone else has any media of composers when they were alive, I'd love to see it.


----------



## hlolli

You sould see videos of Shostakovich, he has hillarius voice.


----------



## R.Zhao

Where do you find video's of Shostakovich. The only one I've watched was him playing the end of his first concerto in 1933. I wonder how hilarious it is, but who's voice is really that hilarious that you can make a comment about it in the the first place.


----------



## hlolli

I saw an documentary from BBC, or it was an interactive CD. Can't find it online.


----------



## Mr Salek

I like the .gif of Bernstein conducting. Nicely edited!


----------

